# 263311-Telecommunication Engineers, Let's Talk



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Good day, I am new to this forum, this is probably my first thread. I am a telecommunications engineer from Pakistan, working as an expat in Saudi Arabia, looking to migrate to Australia. eace:

263311 guys, let's discuss the odds. Today I sent my documents to EA for assessment. I am hopeful to get a positive response since I took three years to compose my CDRs, CPD and summary statement  Let's not talk about IELTS! 

I would like to know about the job market, would be really nice if someone living in Australia and working in the same field could talk about it.

You can also post your queries and I would try to answer, I have been through a lot lately.

Cheers!


----------



## egyptmylove (Jul 14, 2014)

Uuuuup


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Where is everyone of this category? :/


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

What's your story bro? :yo:



egyptmylove said:


> Uuuuup


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,

I got the following result for my 20th Sep 2014 IELTS-GT session:

L: 9.0 R: 9.0 W: 7.5 S: 7.5 Overall: 8.5

Thinking to go for EOR in hope of getting 8 in W and S modules. What do you guys say on this? Worth the risk?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

talexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the following result for my 20th Sep 2014 IELTS-GT session:
> 
> ...


great score mate!! congrats 

Its very unlikely scores of two modules will be overturned. however worth a try mate


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't think so  I thought about it for once but then I thought, I achieved my target score, why waste money Hehe


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Is there any possibility of reduction in the achieved IELTS score if I go for EOR? So they hardly increase both of the sections at once?


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

In case of a reduction, I think they give you an option to select the existing score.

I thought of going through EOR in case I had not scored my target score, it's worth a shot if you just need 0.5 in one module (Speaking or Writing).



talexpat said:


> Is there any possibility of reduction in the achieved IELTS score if I go for EOR? So they hardly increase both of the sections at once?


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Guys my assessment fee has been deducted from my credit card after 3 days. I am still waiting for a confirmation email, a CID or something, I don't know how long would it take :/


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Lord Raven said:


> Guys my assessment fee has been deducted from my credit card after 3 days. I am still waiting for a confirmation email, a CID or something, I don't know how long would it take :/


Dear, you should receive acknowledgement receipt in mail I believe from EA, stating your CID as well as case receipt date. 

You can know applications of what date are being studied currently by case officers by sending blank email with subject "status" to msastatus (at) engineersaustralia.org.au

Current turnaround time is c.13 weeks.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

I have finally sent them an email, my case reached EA on 3rd October and they deducted fee on 7th October. I still have not received my CID or payment receipt.

I just received an auto-reply from the given email address, do they actually give you the status of your case of just give you estimated time. They said the same thing, c.13 weeks bla bla.

I am worried now.



talexpat said:


> Dear, you should receive acknowledgement receipt in mail I believe from EA, stating your CID as well as case receipt date.
> 
> You can know applications of what date are being studied currently by case officers by sending blank email with subject "status" to msastatus (at) engineersaustralia.org.au
> 
> Current turnaround time is c.13 weeks.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Can anyone comment on my query?


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Since many might have chosen 263311 for AUS immigration, is anyone here in a position to tell us more about the Australian telecom job market?

Since a high number of telecom services provider exist and due to huge mainland area, I am hopeful that there must be good number of job opportunities.

Please advise if there are any telecom-relevant certifications in popularity there as well what is the scope of GIS based applications there like Telcordia Network Engineer.

Feel free to share your experiences. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

talexpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since many might have chosen 263311 for AUS immigration, is anyone here in a position to tell us more about the Australian telecom job market?
> 
> ...


you are some what right in your assessment. except couple of carriers most of them have well established network. vodafone is upgrading its network and erricson got the multi billion dollar contract.
Not sure about huge mainland theory. most of the mainland is desert with nothing much planned for atleast next few decades .


----------



## ramo140 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have been already here in Sydney for 1 month and no luck yet. I have four and half years of working experience in mobile access. If anyone can help, please let me know.

Thanks,
Omar


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ramo140 said:


> I have been already here in Sydney for 1 month and no luck yet. I have four and half years of working experience in mobile access. If anyone can help, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Omar


did you tried Erricson? they got multi billion dollar project from vodafone. however majority of the work is outsourced to Indian unit. still they are hiring for some roles.


----------



## ramo140 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks. There are a few Ericsson jobs on Indeed but Im looking for network monitoring or performance roles.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Good to know about the vacancies available...

At last, 263311 has started to show up in this forum.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

I did not receive any confirmation from EA for my CDR reception. I'm worried. However, I asked some of my friends who recently had positive assessment and they said EA is not sending reception receipt anymore to avoid delays in processing time. Can anyone here on the forum confirm this? 

Telecommunication is the first thing to reach after war, natural disaster or any calamity. Guys you should be hopeful about jobs. There might be a rough patch but that should not stop you from progressing towards your goal. Let's wait for more telco guys to gather here so that we could start a discussion.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Lord Raven said:


> I did not receive any confirmation from EA for my CDR reception. I'm worried. However, I asked some of my friends who recently had positive assessment and they said EA is not sending reception receipt anymore to avoid delays in processing time. Can anyone here on the forum confirm this?
> 
> Telecommunication is the first thing to reach after war, natural disaster or any calamity. Guys you should be hopeful about jobs. There might be a rough patch but that should not stop you from progressing towards your goal. Let's wait for more telco guys to gather here so that we could start a discussion.



Sometime before, I saw a separate thread for telecommunication professionals in this forum. Please search for it.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Guys,

How about the certifications for telecommunication engineers? Which certifications are quite popular nowadays or doing which one can get advantage in job market?

Especially those residing in AUS and doing telecom related roles, Please advise here.

I am willing to technically equip myself for the job market in AUS.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi talexpat,

What department do you work for? I am working as Transmission Engineer, my focus is on IP-MPLS.

Looks like we are working in the same country. Telecom category is full of people and no one is available on this forum to answer our questions.



talexpat said:


> Guys,
> 
> How about the certifications for telecommunication engineers? Which certifications are quite popular nowadays or doing which one can get advantage in job market?
> 
> ...


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Lord Raven said:


> Hi talexpat,
> 
> What department do you work for? I am working as Transmission Engineer, my focus is on IP-MPLS.
> 
> Looks like we are working in the same country. Telecom category is full of people and no one is available on this forum to answer our questions.


Hi Raven,

I am working as Network Design Engineer for STC, Vendor: Ericsson.

Yup, there is no reply here yet from any Telecom Engineer residing in AUS . What worries me is the job market there and what we can do to further enhance our job prospects.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

One of my friends is going to AUS end of this month, he's in Ericsson Optimization. I will ask him about the situation and post it here.

I also work for Ericsson, for Mobily MNS.



talexpat said:


> Hi Raven,
> 
> I am working as Network Design Engineer for STC, Vendor: Ericsson.
> 
> Yup, there is no reply here yet from any Telecom Engineer residing in AUS . What worries me is the job market there and what we can do to further enhance our job prospects.


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

That's great. I will be waiting for your feedback.

I believe if all goes well, In sha Allah, we can remain in telecom market there too. Otherwise, we will have to mould our careers slightly, perhaps moving into systems side, ERP, Networking etc. As far as I have heard, there are various training centers out there, you can get the certification and then enter relevant job market.

Lets hope all goes well for all of us... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks dear and good luck, I have some questions for your since we're in the same country and industry.

You got the PCC for KSA and PK, do you know how long are these two valid for? Which city are you in? I am in the west region, Jeddah. Are you using an agent? I guess yes, since you mentioned it in a post. I would like to talk to you on the phone if it's alright with you. Inbox me your number. Thanks again!

Also, I have contacted my friends in AUS, they will tell me about the certifications required to boost our careers over there.




talexpat said:


> That's great. I will be waiting for your feedback.
> 
> I believe if all goes well, In sha Allah, we can remain in telecom market there too. Otherwise, we will have to mould our careers slightly, perhaps moving into systems side, ERP, Networking etc. As far as I have heard, there are various training centers out there, you can get the certification and then enter relevant job market.
> 
> Lets hope all goes well for all of us... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks dear and good luck, I have some questions for your since we're in the same country and industry.
> 
> You got the PCC for KSA and PK, do you know how long are these two valid for? Which city are you in? I am in the west region, Jeddah. Are you using an agent? I guess yes, since you mentioned it in a post. I would like to talk to you on the phone if it's alright with you. Inbox me your number. Thanks again!
> 
> Also, I have contacted my friends in AUS, they will tell me about the certifications required to boost our careers over there.


PCC : 
For KSA, it does not show any expiry date, I believe. 
For Pak, certificate reads it is valid for 6 months from date of issuance.
As far as my understanding goes, DIBP considers all PCCs to be valid for 1 year from date of issuance regardless of whatever expiry PCC says.

My Location: 
Central Region, Riyadh 

And I yes I am one of those you use agents....Why not, lets talk...PMing you my no..

Thanks....Best of luck..


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks dear, there is no expiration date on both PCCs. You're right, the PCC should be not older than one year.

I got your number, will call you soon 

I have a friend in Riyadh, looking to apply for PCC, can I give your number to him so that you can explain the procedure of PCC in your region? He also applied for EOI with me 



talexpat said:


> PCC :
> For KSA, it does not show any expiry date, I believe.
> For Pak, certificate reads it is valid for 6 months from date of issuance.
> As far as my understanding goes, DIBP considers all PCCs to be valid for 1 year from date of issuance regardless of whatever expiry PCC says.
> ...


----------



## talexpat (Sep 22, 2013)

No problem *Raven*, go ahead.


----------



## skyhigh15 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi everyone
Any news on telecom jobs..... I am waiting for grant in a couple of days and planning to move to Aus in July.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi. I am a telecommunication Engineer from Pakistan. I am currently writing my CDR and hoping to apply this year. Can anyone tell me the cut off point for the latest round for telcommunication engineers? I am currently depending on 65 points based on the result of my CDR with Engineer Australia. I would appreciate if someone can provide the above information thank you


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for prompt response. One more question. If I am not claiming for experience points and still get above 60 points will it affect the outcome of my EOI?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

@telexpat I am trying to send you pm to get some guidance for CDR.


----------



## firoz85 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks dear, there is no expiration date on both PCCs. You're right, the PCC should be not older than one year.
> 
> I got your number, will call you soon
> 
> I have a friend in Riyadh, looking to apply for PCC, can I give your number to him so that you can explain the procedure of PCC in your region? He also applied for EOI with me


Hi Br.

I am also an engineer here in Riyadh. Congrats on your grant. May I know what further documents the CO requested. I am currently waiting for my CO to be assigned


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

I have lodged EOI today for Telecommunications Engineer with 65 points. Any idea, whether I can expect invite on May8th.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Probably, yes. In first round.



sribha said:


> I have lodged EOI today for Telecommunications Engineer with 65 points. Any idea, whether I can expect invite on May8th.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks. Be more specific, what documents have you uploaded so far? You'll need Form 80 and 1221 in any case. Photographs, Polio Vaccination, Salary Certificate in case of KSA job, and if you have Saudi Council of Engineers membership certificate or any other memberships, Resume. Things like that.



firoz85 said:


> Hi Br.
> 
> I am also an engineer here in Riyadh. Congrats on your grant. May I know what further documents the CO requested. I am currently waiting for my CO to be assigned


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Congratulations on your recent grant. Do you mind sharing you plans? What kind of savings should one have to finally move? Are you moving permanently or just making an IE and then apply jobs off shore? Are you planning to do any certifications prior to your move? Need your guidance since you're moving early and must have planned something.

Well, jobs, as far as my friends in Oz are telling me is that market is usually slow through out the year. There are not much jobs. If you move around Jan or July you have a higher chances of getting a job. Also, would you like to switch fields?



skyhigh15 said:


> Hi everyone
> Any news on telecom jobs..... I am waiting for grant in a couple of days and planning to move to Aus in July.


----------



## firoz85 (Feb 23, 2015)

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks. Be more specific, what documents have you uploaded so far? You'll need Form 80 and 1221 in any case. Photographs, Polio Vaccination, Salary Certificate in case of KSA job, and if you have Saudi Council of Engineers membership certificate or any other memberships, Resume. Things like that.


Thanks for the reply. It seems it took you like 2 months for CO to be assigned. Its been about a month and a half for me. Would they require Bank Statements and such , because not all my previous employers banked in the money. One was cheque and one was cash. Is it possible if you dont mind to perhaps inbox me your number ,I have a feeling my BP would reduce after conversing with someone who has been through this


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Haha sure, let's talk!

Do you have scans of those cheques? Timesheets in case you received cash? You need to produce enough evidence for your employment. Get all these things ready, I would suggest!



firoz85 said:


> Thanks for the reply. It seems it took you like 2 months for CO to be assigned. Its been about a month and a half for me. Would they require Bank Statements and such , because not all my previous employers banked in the money. One was cheque and one was cash. Is it possible if you dont mind to perhaps inbox me your number ,I have a feeling my BP would reduce after conversing with someone who has been through this


----------



## thanguye (May 13, 2015)

Hi all, I am also Telco engineer (network design, to be more specific). Now I am preparing the document for career assessment. Would any one can share with me the template of HR reference letter. I am quite worried about this document because it is not so easy to get them certified by company.

Thank you very much


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

You should get generic reference letter format from Google Search. There isn't any specific format. I think it would be better to post yours here or send it to me and I'll guide you if it is alright. EA is very strict, you should be worried. 

Nope this helps! 



thanguye said:


> Hi all, I am also Telco engineer (network design, to be more specific). Now I am preparing the document for career assessment. Would any one can share with me the template of HR reference letter. I am quite worried about this document because it is not so easy to get them certified by company.
> 
> Thank you very much


----------



## thanguye (May 13, 2015)

Thank Lord Raven for the comment, yes it would be very helpful if you can review mine. I will prepare and share with you. Thank so much.


----------



## thanguye (May 13, 2015)

Hi Lord, I have sent you a private message, can you check. Thank you very much


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

I just replied to your message. No worries, send it over.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

I can also review and provide my comments.


----------



## thanguye (May 13, 2015)

Thank Lord and Sribha for kind support. 

I am thinking of applying for State nominated scheme to secure some more points. Would you guys please share your views regarding job opportunities for Telco engineer in different state. Which state is more likely to have good chances for Telecom market.

Many thanks


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Check your email. I just replied with corrections.

Also, I am still planning to move, I have no idea about the job market. I created this thread to welcome telco guys to chat in here but there aren't seem to be many!



thanguye said:


> Thank Lord and Sribha for kind support.
> 
> I am thinking of applying for State nominated scheme to secure some more points. Would you guys please share your views regarding job opportunities for Telco engineer in different state. Which state is more likely to have good chances for Telecom market.
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## gunnermagar (Jul 4, 2015)

*about skill assesment*

I have completed my Bachelor in Electronics Engineer and Telecommmunication in 2009 since then i have been working in telecom industry in the VAS services as in IN and HLR .and my tasks doesnt resemble to that of the transmission Is the CDR of the VAS services will be sucessfully assessed my skill by Engineer Australia


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

gunnermagar said:


> I have completed my Bachelor in Electronics Engineer and Telecommmunication in 2009 since then i have been working in telecom industry in the VAS services as in IN and HLR .and my tasks doesnt resemble to that of the transmission Is the CDR of the VAS services will be sucessfully assessed my skill by Engineer Australia


Write your own CDRs, not what people in Transmission are doing. Read MSA document for more details, if you need the booklet then give me your email ID.


----------



## gunnermagar (Jul 4, 2015)

*ffrrrr*



Lord Raven said:


> Write your own CDRs, not what people in Transmission are doing. Read MSA document for more details, if you need the booklet then give me your email ID.


my solely responsible is related to IN where we deals with only prepaid subscriber which relates to the managment of different servers and databases so i am confused it i write the CDR of my department than there wont be the mentioned of the telecommunication equipment and others such as optical fibre and microwaves .what should i do ? is my related work count as the telecom engineer .will my assesment will be succed ?


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

HI

When are you planning to move ? and any idea of good job market in australia. 

Although am still awaiting my grant (may be in couple of days).
:juggle:




Lord Raven said:


> Check your email. I just replied with corrections.
> 
> Also, I am still planning to move, I have no idea about the job market. I created this thread to welcome telco guys to chat in here but there aren't seem to be many!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

gagandeep2900 said:


> HI
> 
> When are you planning to move ? and any idea of good job market in australia.
> 
> ...


Hi
I am also waiting for the grant..matter of few days I think.

How is the job market for Telecom, when u people are planning to move?


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

gagandeep2900 said:


> HI
> 
> When are you planning to move ? and any idea of good job market in australia.
> 
> ...


I am planning to make an entry, come back, save some money, then move. Telecom market sucks, don't go there without proper preparations. Do certifications, save money for at least 6 months and make your final move in mid year when the market is hot.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

sribha said:


> Hi
> I am also waiting for the grant..matter of few days I think.
> 
> How is the job market for Telecom, when u people are planning to move?


Gagandeep and Sribha, good luck with your grants 

Let's hope we all get our dream jobs in the dream land of Oz :amen:


----------



## gagandeep2900 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank u dear. Hope so it come soon as am waiting from last 4 months. 

Even went through Physical employment verification by Australian high commision at my Head Office.

Lets see what happens now and when will they issue grant???

Still talking about Telecom Market : Its not that bad , few of my friend are there and all working in there respective domains in telecom (BSS, Project and Switch)

anyhow when are you planning to visit Oz and where ?






Lord Raven said:


> Gagandeep and Sribha, good luck with your grants
> 
> Let's hope we all get our dream jobs in the dream land of Oz :amen:


----------



## egyptmylove (Jul 14, 2014)

Salam alaykom .my husband is a transmission engineer.he is in melbourne now but still cant find a job.anyone can help or give an advice??? Thanks alot


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

4 months must be a long wait, it took me 3. Your assessment must be near, if all goes well.

Physical verification is very rare, where are you from?

I am planning to make initial entry first, then make a move. Depending upon my circumstances. 



gagandeep2900 said:


> Thank u dear. Hope so it come soon as am waiting from last 4 months.
> 
> Even went through Physical employment verification by Australian high commision at my Head Office.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

egyptmylove said:


> Salam alaykom .my husband is a transmission engineer.he is in melbourne now but still cant find a job.anyone can help or give an advice??? Thanks alot


Just to mention here for all telecom guys, use Seek and LinkedIn for career opportunities in Oz, also, references are very important, if you have friends over there then now is the time to talk to them and be more active in networking. There is a thread you can look up, good advice on job hunting in Oz. It lists a lot of great ideas.

One thing is for certain, you need at least 4 to 6 months to finally find work, it's an Oz thing  Good luck with everyone!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

I have received my grant on 5th Aug, IED is 24th Jun2016. I haven't planned anything as of now. May need couple of months to do some research and decide when to travel.


----------



## skyhigh15 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have been to Melbourne for 3 weeks as a short vacation and to study the market there.....
Telecom jobs are there but of specific domains like broadband, transmission, site solutions but not much for rf , core. Moreover they ask for prior experiance in vendor specific technology and tools mostly.
It is not easy to even get a call for interview but at the same time if you are open for other domains and can prove some experiance and knowledge then there might be chances to get through.
Another problem being the outsourcing of Ms projects to other countries...


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

sribha said:


> I have received my grant on 5th Aug, IED is 24th Jun2016. I haven't planned anything as of now. May need couple of months to do some research and decide when to travel.



Congratulations Sribha, that was a quick grant  

Share your plans/research with us, if you would like to. Australian dollar is going down, market it dead, prepare to work on odd jobs :boxing:


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

skyhigh15 said:


> I have been to Melbourne for 3 weeks as a short vacation and to study the market there.....
> Telecom jobs are there but of specific domains like broadband, transmission, site solutions but not much for rf , core. Moreover they ask for prior experiance in vendor specific technology and tools mostly.
> It is not easy to even get a call for interview but at the same time if you are open for other domains and can prove some experiance and knowledge then there might be chances to get through.
> Another problem being the outsourcing of Ms projects to other countries...


These are exactly my thoughts  Why only Melbourne? Sydney is another big city, you could have split your time there in 7 days in each city. I have heard someone say if you apply on 600 jobs, you get less than 30 calls for an interview.

I did not get the last part of your post.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

skyhigh15 said:


> I have been to Melbourne for 3 weeks as a short vacation and to study the market there.....
> Telecom jobs are there but of specific domains like broadband, transmission, site solutions but not much for rf , core. Moreover they ask for prior experiance in vendor specific technology and tools mostly.
> It is not easy to even get a call for interview but at the same time if you are open for other domains and can prove some experiance and knowledge then there might be chances to get through.
> Another problem being the outsourcing of Ms projects to other countries...


Hi Skyhigh,

Thanks a lot for sharing the situation about telecom jobs. Do you have any idea about Optical transmission market there? I have experience in this field and NMS for SDH/DWDM systems for 15+ years. 

It would be very helpful if you could share some info.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Lord Raven said:


> Congratulations Sribha, that was a quick grant
> 
> Share your plans/research with us, if you would like to. Australian dollar is going down, market it dead, prepare to work on odd jobs :boxing:


Thank you Lord Raven,

Due to my hectic schedule at work and home, still haven't started looking into Oz telecom market. I have to start asap. 

I am planning to do PMP and a technical certification before I move there with my family of four, wife + 2 kids. 

I dont have friends there to support me. So, I have to carefully plan.

I have16+ yrs experience in Optical transmission system domain, including SDH/DWDM, Industrial Ethernet and NMS. Can you share about your telecom experience?+


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

Friends,
Can anyone share Australian CV format?


----------



## skyhigh15 (Oct 2, 2013)

Lord Raven said:


> These are exactly my thoughts  Why only Melbourne? Sydney is another big city, you could have split your time there in 7 days in each city. I have heard someone say if you apply on 600 jobs, you get less than 30 calls for an interview.
> 
> I did not get the last part of your post.


Hi Lord Raven

I stayed at my relatives place in Melborne and that's y dint travel to sydney at that moment.
Moreover things are almost the same in Sydney, i had applied for jobs in Sydney, Brisbane and Perth as well.

And about the last part "Another problem being the outsourcing of Ms projects to other countries..."
Actually I am not supposed to be talking about this in open Forum. But to a little brief is that the MS-Managed Services of Major Telecom operators is being outsourced to Vendor not based in Australia hence there is a job cut.


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey guys. you got one new telco guy who has just begun the greatest adventure. I am following up my case through immi agent. My IELTS date is 12 Sep 2015. 
Read all the posts. thanks for your valuable suggestions. 

Cheers.
Ali


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

I am worried about IELTS. I did academic module earlier in 2009 (L7,R6,W6.5,S7), but for general I am totally new. I feel reading and writing difficult, however i am preparing the test every day. 
What if i cannot score 7 each? can anybody share his thoughts.

Cheers.
Ali


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

asfandyarali said:


> I am worried about IELTS. I did academic module earlier in 2009 (L7,R6,W6.5,S7), but for general I am totally new. I feel reading and writing difficult, however i am preparing the test every day. What if i cannot score 7 each? can anybody share his thoughts. Cheers. Ali


Please try PTE once. You will get through. Good luck.


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

sribha said:


> Please try PTE once. You will get through. Good luck.


Hey Sribha,
Thanks for your reply but you guys are lucky to have PTE in India. I think we do not have in Pakistan. Could you please confirm, if you know.

Thanks,
Ali


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

asfandyarali said:


> Hey Sribha, Thanks for your reply but you guys are lucky to have PTE in India. I think we do not have in Pakistan. Could you please confirm, if you know. Thanks, Ali


I also do not see PTE center in Pakistan. The only way to clear IELTS is by practice only. I found paid materials from British Council very useful. If you haven't tried it may be worth practicing that.


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

sribha said:


> I also do not see PTE center in Pakistan. The only way to clear IELTS is by practice only. I found paid materials from British Council very useful. If you haven't tried it may be worth practicing that.


Thanks for the reply Sribha. I have lots of material of IELTS. Are you referring to the IELTS practice material which we can download when we register to the test?


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

asfandyarali said:


> Thanks for the reply Sribha. I have lots of material of IELTS. Are you referring to the IELTS practice material which we can download when we register to the test?


When we register access to sample material is given, but if you pay extra online you will be given access to many materials. They were very useful to me. I think I cleared in first attempt because of those materials.


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

sribha said:


> When we register access to sample material is given, but if you pay extra online you will be given access to many materials. They were very useful to me. I think I cleared in first attempt because of those materials.


How much would that cost? Let me know please if it is available somewhere for free.

Thanks


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey folks,
Any news on your grants? It seems there are less Telecommunication Engineers applying for 189/190 
I did my IELTS on 12Sep15 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

asfandyarali said:


> Hey folks,
> Any news on your grants? It seems there are less Telecommunication Engineers applying for 189/190
> I did my IELTS on 12Sep15 :fingerscrossed:


Have you done with CDR?


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

mndp50 said:


> Have you done with CDR?


Preparing first one dear.


----------



## asfandyarali (Aug 17, 2015)

I suggest we should have one [email protected] group to discuss important matters. What you guys suggest?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

I have Submitted the EOI on 31st july 2015 with 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. Waiting for Invitation. Any one from you guys got invitation recently in Telecommunication category ?


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Heywb said:


> I have Submitted the EOI on 31st july 2015 with 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. Waiting for Invitation. Any one from you guys got invitation recently in Telecommunication category ?


And I don't even know if you can submit two EOI entries at the same time  

Where are you from and what do you do? 

Good luck!


----------



## Farhanpervez (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey guys. I am planning to apply for my skill assessment to EA. I have variant experiences both in Telecom operations (Pakistan, Saudi Arabia) and in R&D (Germany). I have a B.Sc. in Telecom Engineering and M.Sc. in Communications Engineering. 

1) Can anyone guide that which category/code from SOL suits me? 
2) Would EA take into account my R&D experience? Any idea?


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

i am also in for talk...


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

arun05 said:


> i am also in for talk...


Welcome bro, introduce yourself  What do you do in telecommunications world? I'm transmission guy.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lord Raven said:


> Welcome bro, introduce yourself  What do you do in telecommunications world? I'm transmission guy.



Thank you for this welcome.....I am working in CORE NETWORK like switches,IMS,EPC,vas products .


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Count me in also ...


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

263311- Telecommunication professional
Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
EOI Submitted on 31st july 2015
Waiting, waiting and waiting


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Please keep us updated on any progress with invitations


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have submitted my application to EA for assessment of Telecom Engineer. They requested additional information and want me to write first two career episodes which were based on internship and academic project again. So I have following inquiries. Please help if anyone got through it already

1. They want me to write first two CEs again. So does it mean that they have checked my complete application including CE3, CPD etc and are ok with them?

2. If anyone can help me with their CDR? I will really appreciate that

3. Any good professional services with sure result? I dont want to take risk now.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Lord Raven said:


> And I don't even know if you can submit two EOI entries at the same time
> 
> Where are you from and what do you do?
> 
> Good luck!


Hi lord Raven, 

I am from Pakistan, Associated with Telecom industry for last 10 years. Worked in Access, Core and NOC. Moreover we can select multiple visa categories while submitting the EOI and i have selected 190/189 both.

263311- Telecommunication professional
Visa 189 with 60 points / Visa 190 with 65 points
EOI Submitted on 31st july 2015


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Farhanpervez said:


> Hey guys. I am planning to apply for my skill assessment to EA. I have variant experiences both in Telecom operations (Pakistan, Saudi Arabia) and in R&D (Germany). I have a B.Sc. in Telecom Engineering and M.Sc. in Communications Engineering.
> 
> 1) Can anyone guide that which category/code from SOL suits me?
> 2) Would EA take into account my R&D experience? Any idea?


263311- Telecommunication professional


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have submitted my application to EA for assessment of Telecom Engineer. They requested additional information and want me to write first two career episodes which were based on internship and academic project again. So I have following inquiries. Please help if anyone got through it already
> 
> ...


Dear, The same happened to me as at first i made the career Episodes based on my job role for certain position in my career. I included multiple activities including troubleshooting and small projects in one Episode. I got objection from EA and they asked me to submit the career episodes again. Then i chose one project in one career episode and prepared according to the provided instructions in MSA booklet. I believe if summary statement is made carefully then there must be no issue. 
Moreover, they also asked me about the business cards for my references including human resource department. 

Also one of my friend is preparing his CDR now and he told me that conditions are changed now. You need to submit some other documents including payslips, tax certifiates etc.


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi all, 
So my husband who is the primary applicant has about 5 years telecom experience most of which was spent in a device testing/QA role in the CDMA and wireless domain. He has an electrical engineering degree (categorized as Engineerong Technologist 233914 by EA). He is currently pursuing a distance MBA degree from an Australian university. He is also ISO and Six Sigma greeb belt qualified. 
Any thoughts/advice/tips on his career prospects in Oz are welcome. In short, do you guys think he will be able to land a job with that profile? Does he need additional technical trainings/certifications?


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

Apologies in advance if my post is irrelevant to the Telecom Engineers gang!


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Romrio said:


> Hi all,
> So my husband who is the primary applicant has about 5 years telecom experience most of which was spent in a device testing/QA role in the CDMA and wireless domain. He has an electrical engineering degree (categorized as Engineerong Technologist 233914 by EA). He is currently pursuing a distance MBA degree from an Australian university. He is also ISO and Six Sigma greeb belt qualified.
> Any thoughts/advice/tips on his career prospects in Oz are welcome. In short, do you guys think he will be able to land a job with that profile? Does he need additional technical trainings/certifications?


Hi Romrio,

I beleive the Job will depend upon technical interviews where good communication skills will be required. 

Quality assurance and WCDMA RF is very good experience


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Dear, The same happened to me as at first i made the career Episodes based on my job role for certain position in my career. I included multiple activities including troubleshooting and small projects in one Episode. I got objection from EA and they asked me to submit the career episodes again. Then i chose one project in one career episode and prepared according to the provided instructions in MSA booklet. I believe if summary statement is made carefully then there must be no issue.
> Moreover, they also asked me about the business cards for my references including human resource department.
> 
> Also one of my friend is preparing his CDR now and he told me that conditions are changed now. You need to submit some other documents including payslips, tax certifiates etc.


They pointed out your one career episode or all of them?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> They pointed out your one career episode or all of them?


They objected on all Career Episodes. But once i resubmitted they assessed those as positive within one day


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

Heywb said:


> Hi Romrio,
> 
> I beleive the Job will depend upon technical interviews where good communication skills will be required.
> 
> Quality assurance and WCDMA RF is very good experience


Heybwb - greetings from a fellow Pakistani! 

Thanks for your valuable feedback and encouraging words. I hope things work out well for all of us trying to make the big move for the better IA. 

Looking at your signature it seems you submitted the EOI around almost the same time as us. We applied for 189 under 233914 with 60 points on 29th July. It will be interesting to stay in touch as our cases move forward.


----------



## mwaqar (Jul 4, 2014)

Heywb said:


> Hi lord Raven,
> 
> I am from Pakistan, Associated with Telecom industry for last 10 years. Worked in Access, Core and NOC. Moreover we can select multiple visa categories while submitting the EOI and i have selected 190/189 both.
> 
> ...


Hi HeyWeb,

I'm from Pakistan, a telecom engineer (263311) and experience areas pretty much similar to yours, too. So, nice to see a pack of Pakistanis developing here.

Everyone, I submitted visa application on Sep 1, and am now waiting for a case officer to be assigned. So far, haven't received any correspondence. Is it normal to take 5 weeks or more before a case officer is assigned? I have uploaded most of the required documents, though. Anything else, I could do?


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

mwaqar said:


> Hi HeyWeb,
> 
> I'm from Pakistan, a telecom engineer (263311) and experience areas pretty much similar to yours, too. So, nice to see a pack of Pakistanis developing here.
> 
> Everyone, I submitted visa application on Sep 1, and am now waiting for a case officer to be assigned. So far, haven't received any correspondence. Is it normal to take 5 weeks or more before a case officer is assigned? I have uploaded most of the required documents, though. Anything else, I could do?


Thanks M. Waqar, Wish you Goodluck for your visa case.

Can you please share when you submitted the EOI and when you received the invitation. and how many points you have submitted your EOI. most of us are in waiting for invitation here


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Romrio said:


> Heybwb - greetings from a fellow Pakistani!
> 
> Thanks for your valuable feedback and encouraging words. I hope things work out well for all of us trying to make the big move for the better IA.
> 
> Looking at your signature it seems you submitted the EOI around almost the same time as us. We applied for 189 under 233914 with 60 points on 29th July. It will be interesting to stay in touch as our cases move forward.


Sure thing, i will share if there will be any progress on my side


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

So my agent says for this occupation-It requires a highly relevant qualification at Bachelor level with total of 16 years education including schooling and Bachelor degree.

Is true, my partner has 11 + yrs of IT Telecom experience with Diploma in Computers, is he not eligible to apply for this occup?

Thanks
Giri


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Giri vishnu said:


> So my agent says for this occupation-It requires a highly relevant qualification at Bachelor level with total of 16 years education including schooling and Bachelor degree.
> 
> Is true, my partner has 11 + yrs of IT Telecom experience with Diploma in Computers, is he not eligible to apply for this occup?
> 
> ...


no he cant, should go for ACS or TRA


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

HI Oz, Can you elaborate please?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

EA requires degree highly relevant I.e. telecom in ur case. They requires subjects frm wave, fibre optics, cellular mb technology, antenna, satecom, etc.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

ozpunjabi said:


> EA requires degree highly relevant I.e. telecom in ur case. They requires subjects frm wave, fibre optics, cellular mb technology, antenna, satecom, etc.


No, this is not right. There are different categories in diploma in telecom also where EA assess the ANZSCO codes like 313212,313213,313214. Below are the different categories which defined by EA

*Professional Engineer*
The required academic qualification is an Australian 4 year
bachelor degree of engineering at a University following 12
years of schooling or equivalent.
The Professional Engineer:
• Focuses on overall systems
• Pursues engineering opportunities in a holistic way, taking
environmental, community & social issues into account
• Applies systematic approaches to the conduct and
management of engineering projects
• Applies systematic engineering synthesis and design
processes
• Applies established engineering methods to complex
engineering problems
• Applies leadership & management skills
*Engineering Technologist*
The required academic qualification is an Australian 3 year
bachelor of Technology degree in engineering following 12
years of schooling or equivalent.
The Engineering Technologist:
• Focuses on interactions within the system
• Applies established engineering methods, techniques, tools
and resources within the technology domain
• Advances engineering technology
*Engineering Associate*
The required academic qualification is an Australian 2 year
Advanced Diploma or Associate Degree in engineering following
12 years of schooling or equivalent.
The Engineering Associate:
• Focuses on specific elements of the system
• Operates within codes and applies established practices and
procedures
• Provides technical support to construction managers and
engineering professionals in research, design,
manufacture, assembly, construction, operation and
maintenance of machines and equipment, facilities,
distribution systems and installations
• Assists in resource estimation and site inspection
• Prepares, interprets, inspects and revises drawings, plans,
diagrams, designs, maps and charts


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dear All,

I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step

I am wishing you all the best for your speedy grant. My time line is as below.

189 (With 60 pts):263311
IELTS: 6.5
EA assessment:27 march 2015
+ve response: 24 June 2015
EOI submitted: 24 June 2015
PCC: 14 July 2015
EOI invited: 03 August 2015
Medical: 5 August 2015
189 visa lodged: 06 August 2015
Doc upload: 06-Aug-15 
Info requested by CO: 22 Sep 2015
Request completed after document submitted(Form 815-Health undertaking): 22 sep 2015 
Grant:15 Oct 2015


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

arun05 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have to share a good news that Today morning i have received grant for me and my family(wife and kid). I am very thankful to this forum who support me on every step
> 
> ...


Great , Congrats dear.


----------



## mwaqar (Jul 4, 2014)

Heywb said:


> Thanks M. Waqar, Wish you Goodluck for your visa case.
> 
> Can you please share when you submitted the EOI and when you received the invitation. and how many points you have submitted your EOI. most of us are in waiting for invitation here


I also submitted EOI with 60 points. On Jun 04, 2015. Got my invitation around Jul 06, 2015, in just above a month. There was a slight mistake in my EOI earlier in one of the fields (the one relating EA ID), when I corrected that, got the invite next day.


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

mwaqar said:


> I also submitted EOI with 60 points. On Jun 04, 2015. Got my invitation around Jul 06, 2015, in just above a month. There was a slight mistake in my EOI earlier in one of the fields (the one relating EA ID), when I corrected that, got the invite next day.


can you please tell me about the mistake relating EA ID. While submitting EOI i mentioned my EA ID number in the field "Reference number/ Receipt Number". i had two numbers available with me on EA assessment letter one was EA ID and other was application ID and i chose EA ID in EOI. Is it correct ?


----------



## mwaqar (Jul 4, 2014)

Heywb said:


> can you please tell me about the mistake relating EA ID. While submitting EOI i mentioned my EA ID number in the field "Reference number/ Receipt Number". i had two numbers available with me on EA assessment letter one was EA ID and other was application ID and i chose EA ID in EOI. Is it correct ?


Yes perfectly. Being unsure, i had mentioned both of them earlier, but later found out that you only had to mention EA ID. So, best of luck!


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

But I have heard we are to mention application ID. arun05 please tell what is correct


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> But I have heard we are to mention application ID. arun05 please tell what is correct


While submitting EOI i inquired EA and EOI help but both were not providing any clear information to put EA id or application id.
EA replied that we have EA ID and app ID both available for our own purpose of accessing and giving the assesment results so please contact immigration australlia for clarity.

Skillselect help team responded that reference number or receipt number is required so please mention the require informaton and for details please check the help in skillselect.

when i didnt get the clarity then i searched few blogs and all were mentioning EA ID to be mentioned in EOI, so i did. I believe there must not be any critical issue because both IDs are from EA assesment.


----------



## mwaqar (Jul 4, 2014)

talexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the following result for my 20th Sep 2014 IELTS-GT session:
> 
> ...


I don't know what EOR means, but in case you're considering to retake IELTS, i would suggest you take it through AEO if you took from British Council, earlier. AEO has a more friendly interviewing staff imo, so you'd have a better chance of scoring more at Speaking.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Heywb said:


> While submitting EOI i inquired EA and EOI help but both were not providing any clear information to put EA id or application id.
> EA replied that we have EA ID and app ID both available for our own purpose of accessing and giving the assesment results so please contact immigration australlia for clarity.
> 
> Skillselect help team responded that reference number or receipt number is required so please mention the require informaton and for details please check the help in skillselect.
> ...


You have to mentioned Application ID in visa application.


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

Got invitation today for Visa 189


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Heywb said:


> Got invitation today for Visa 189


Congrats HeyWb.....Now go for next final step towards your grants


----------



## vism (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi, 
Can anyone please help me with my query? 
I'm planning to apply for assessment under 263311 for immigration under subclass 189. 
I completed my bachelor of engineering in 2006 with specialization in "Electronics and Communication". 
Post that I have worked for 8.5 years in telecom BSS. My primary job includes design, development and configuration of software components for telecom billing and mediation. I have implemented solution for many telecom operators. 
If I apply for assessment can I expect a positive assessment from EA? 
Regards, 
Vism


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

vism said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please help me with my query?
> I'm planning to apply for assessment under 263311 for immigration under subclass 189.
> I completed my bachelor of engineering in 2006 with specialization in "Electronics and Communication".
> ...


Hi vism,

my degree was bachelor in Electrical engineering but all my post experience was in Telecommunications and i got positive assesment. My year of gratuation was also 2006.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

vism said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please help me with my query?
> I'm planning to apply for assessment under 263311 for immigration under subclass 189.
> I completed my bachelor of engineering in 2006 with specialization in "Electronics and Communication".
> ...


Vism,

Yes you can get a positive assessment if you are well prepared CDRs. That is not a difficult task.


----------



## vism (Oct 2, 2015)

Heywb said:


> Hi vism,
> 
> my degree was bachelor in Electrical engineering but all my post experience was in Telecommunications and i got positive assesment. My year of gratuation was also 2006.



Hi Heyward, 
Thanks for your reply. That gives me bit more confidence. 
I have one quick question. Was your experience around telecom software or it was telecom networks/switches? 
Also, can you please help me with a link for sample CDR? Or give the highlights of yours if that can be shared? 
Thanks, 
Vism


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Just got my ACS results and its (-ve)...Felling really disappointed and totally lost 

All of the time, work and money spent behind the ACS preparation seems to be in no use now and i am back to square one.

Btw, leaving all of the disappointments aside, i do need your honest and expert opinion+guidance for going ahead..

Let me give you some background about myself:

*Bachelor: Electrical Engineering and Automation

Work Exp: 2 y 5 m.. related to Network Eng.

06 months and continuing... Telecommunication Eng*

As most my exp were related to Computer and Network engineer thats why i applied for ACS but seems my qualification was assessed as ICT minor, hence my experience wasn't enough to be qualified for that ANZSCO..

So, the only way left for me is to go through EA but got few question regarding this..

1. As i know EA will assess my qualification and if i dont select any specific Code they will by default assess me for Electrical Eng. (Plz Correct me if i am wrong)

2. I see 2 codes : Telecommunication Engineer and Telecommunication Network Engineer, not sure which one to select.
My work is mostly related to node software upgrade, installation troubleshooting etc. To be honest it would be great to know which one will give me more advantage and chance to get pass EA when it comes to my qualification: Electrical Engineering and Automation

3. Most of my work exp are related to computer network engineering and all of my experience letters that was prepared for ACS mentioned network related responsibilities, so if i select Telecommunication Engineer as my ANZSCO Code..what would be the chance to get successful assessment in terms of claiming points for work experience?

4. Have anyone of you was in same situation like me?

Really appreciate your help and time....I am totally lost..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my ACS results and its (-ve)...Felling really disappointed and totally lost
> 
> ...



1. Your are required to select an ANZSCO when you apply for skill assessment with EA and that is mandatory. Considering that your qualification is not accredited from Washington accord you will have to prepare CDRs. 

2. 263311 and 263312 are both very similar. 263312 has an edge because its SS is available from SA currently. 

3. You might not be able to claim points for work experience which is not related to your ANZSCO.

4. For EA you might need some telecommunication subjects in your bachelor for positive assessment. I think you should prefer Electrical Engineer assessment if your qualification is more oriented towards this. EE has better chance of SS from almost all states. Experience is not required as you can write CEs on academic projects/internships etc.


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> 1. Your are required to select an ANZSCO when you apply for skill assessment with EA and that is mandatory. Considering that your qualification is not accredited from Washington accord you will have to prepare CDRs.
> 
> 2. 263311 and 263312 are both very similar. 263312 has an edge because its SS is available from SA currently.
> 
> ...


Hi ozpunjabi,

Thanks for your reply.

Here are my subjects that i studied during my Bachelor of Engineering Degree in Electrical Engineering and Automation

C language Programming
Introduction to Circuits
Circuit Analysis
Fundamental of Analog Electronic Technique
Fundamental of Digital Electronic Technology
Principles of Electrical Machines
Principles of Automatic Control
Fundamental of Mechanical Design
Applications of Single chip processor
Electrical Testing Technology
Principles of Electrical Drive
Modern Control Theory
Power Electronic Theory
Electrical system simulation
Programmable Controller
Automation system of electrical towage
Computer Control Technique
Modern Electrical Source Technique
Computational Method
Electric Power system

Plus I have 2.5 Y exp of network engineering like router switch , server, computer system, workstations, network optimization which matches the lots of code description of 263312 telecom network engineer and i also have 6 months as telecom network engineer...

So given the details do you think i should go for Electrical Engineering or telecom network engineer?

If i get assessed by EA as telecom network eng, i might be able to claim my earlier 2.5 y Network exp+Current 6 months but with Electrical Eng assessment its totally not possible in my opinion..

I am also afraid that with the combination of Electrical eng and telecom exp..EA might end up assessing me as Engineering Technologist.. 

Your advice and suggestion would be really appreciated.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi ozpunjabi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Hey lonely heart

As I can see you have not studied any communication related subject in your qualifications so it might be difficult for you get positive assessment for telecom engineer. That is my opinion. To know more about it you can definitely email EA on member services email ID. They usually give standard replies but on insistence and repeated emails they offer you to send your marksheet which they will forward to assessor directly and you will get the true advice. I have done this because I too had similar doubt. 

Furthermore, in engineering technologist assessment, which I think is pretty good too, you may be able to clam points for your experience. It is better than many other IT occupations and you can easily expect invite at 60 points under subclass 189.

Lastly, instead of experience points your target should be to make 60 points which I assume you can easily make with state sponsorship for electrical engineer ( age 30, bachelor 15, english 10, SS 5, Total 60) which is easily available throughout the year. But remember the CE in electrical engineering ANZSCO might be pretty challenging for you without experience. 

My advise would be to email EA about degree and subjects and insist to get it forwarded to assessor in next emails and ask about telecom engineer assessment.


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey lonely heart
> 
> As I can see you have not studied any communication related subject in your qualifications so it might be difficult for you get positive assessment for telecom engineer. That is my opinion. To know more about it you can definitely email EA on member services email ID. They usually give standard replies but on insistence and repeated emails they offer you to send your marksheet which they will forward to assessor directly and you will get the true advice. I have done this because I too had similar doubt.
> 
> ...


Hi ozpunjabi,

Thanks a million for your advice. Really something i badly needed.

I will email EA and ask for their advise. Just to confirm, when i will email EA, i will mention my educational qualification and my work exp and ask for their advice in first email and if they reply back asking for mark sheet and other docs then i will send them or i should just directly send all my docs at first mail?
This is the email [email protected] right?

One more thing, lets say if i go with Electrical Eng..in that case i have to write my CDR and CE totally based on my educational courses as i dont have any work experience but do i have match my CE with anzsco code description and make it look like all my CE absolutely match with EE description?

As you mentioned, i can easily reach 60 with SS (55+5)..To be honest i totally agree with you just not sure how is the chance and how long will it take and SS is hard to get as i searched, States are preferring candidates who already has 60 points by themselves (At least for IT sectors i know this kind of sure) but not sure how it is for EE and thats something blocking me for going with EE assessment 

Really appreciate your help, mate.


----------



## Karol Nowak (Oct 17, 2012)

@Lord Raven. Have a look at assessment body site. They will have a timeframes listed there.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello to all experts,

I am completely new to this forum and want to ask few basic questions. I am Electronics and Telecommunication Engineer from India with experience in software industry. I am planning to go for skill assessment process. Currently I am having 55 points with:
Age: 30
Education: 15
English language: 10

1.	For Telecommunication Engineer 263311, assessment is done by ACS or Engineers Australia?
2.	I want to apply for NSW State sponsorship, is there any chance of getting invited on 60 points?
3.	How much time will it take for assessment and invitation?

I would deeply appreciate for your replies.


----------



## Heywb (Sep 10, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Hello to all experts,
> 
> I am completely new to this forum and want to ask few basic questions. I am Electronics and Telecommunication Engineer from India with experience in software industry. I am planning to go for skill assessment process. Currently I am having 55 points with:
> Age: 30
> ...


1. Engineers Australia
2. NSW State sponsirships are delayed now a days as per my information
3. Average 3 Months for CDR assesment and almost three months for invitation after EOI submission 

Moreover why you are not including your points for Experience ? you can get at least 10 more points for your work experience if you can co-relate it with telecommunications


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you Heywb for your inputs.

I don't have relevant telecommunication experience, can't claim points for that 




Heywb said:


> 1. Engineers Australia
> 2. NSW State sponsirships are delayed now a days as per my information
> 3. Average 3 Months for CDR assesment and almost three months for invitation after EOI submission
> 
> Moreover why you are not including your points for Experience ? you can get at least 10 more points for your work experience if you can co-relate it with telecommunications


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi ozpunjabi,
> 
> Thanks a million for your advice. Really something i badly needed.
> 
> ...


Yes that email ID is correct. What my problem was I had an integrated five year course with btech and mba combined. So I raised this doubt on their email and asked whether my degree is good enough for professional engineer or I should apply for engineering technologist for which they replied me to send my marksheet and forward it to assessor. So similarly you can ask that you are working as a telecom engineer but your qualification had limited communication related subjects then they will reply. I think you should not email then ur marksheet in very first email but in subsequent emails.

Yes for EE your all episodes must be in electrical engineering related in which you must demonstrate how you have used your acdemic knowledge in practice. Technical aspect is one important part, there are many other things like leadership, team spirit, mathematical skills, computer software related skills which are elaborated in summary statement. 

There are some states where preference to higher points is not given. There systen works like first come first serve and after fulfilling their quota they make the occupation restricted or special conditions apply for rest of the year. South Australia is one of them. But in SA special conditions are applicable since 11.8.2015 for EE. So for SA you can expect invite after 1 July 2016 only. Case is same for telecom engineer as well. But you may first check the conditions of all the states before proceeding with assessment. Some of them have requirements for some amount of experience in relevant anzsco. For SA 12 months experience required which can be unrelated to anzsco as well. For NSW no experience required.


----------



## lonelyheartz (Sep 1, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Yes that email ID is correct. What my problem was I had an integrated five year course with btech and mba combined. So I raised this doubt on their email and asked whether my degree is good enough for professional engineer or I should apply for engineering technologist for which they replied me to send my marksheet and forward it to assessor. So similarly you can ask that you are working as a telecom engineer but your qualification had limited communication related subjects then they will reply. I think you should not email then ur marksheet in very first email but in subsequent emails.
> 
> Yes for EE your all episodes must be in electrical engineering related in which you must demonstrate how you have used your acdemic knowledge in practice. Technical aspect is one important part, there are many other things like leadership, team spirit, mathematical skills, computer software related skills which are elaborated in summary statement.
> 
> There are some states where preference to higher points is not given. There systen works like first come first serve and after fulfilling their quota they make the occupation restricted or special conditions apply for rest of the year. South Australia is one of them. But in SA special conditions are applicable since 11.8.2015 for EE. So for SA you can expect invite after 1 July 2016 only. Case is same for telecom engineer as well. But you may first check the conditions of all the states before proceeding with assessment. Some of them have requirements for some amount of experience in relevant anzsco. For SA 12 months experience required which can be unrelated to anzsco as well. For NSW no experience required.


Hi ozpunjabi,

Thanks again to for taking your time to reply.

I am gonna check it out and email EA.

Cheers , Mate!


----------



## bilal zulfiqar (Nov 8, 2015)

*CDR sample*

Hi 
can anyone help me with CDR or mail me CDR which was proven from EA. it will be a great help


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

Please help me out with CPD samples for Telecom engineer .

Thnks


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

bilal zulfiqar said:


> Hi
> can anyone help me with CDR or mail me CDR which was proven from EA. it will be a great help


i will be happy to help u .


----------



## 1037273 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Singh85, could you help me the CDR information as bilal zulfiqar asked !

thanks


----------



## dublin2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Singh85 said:


> i will be happy to help u .




Please send me one too bro...I really need overview to help my spouse... Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Karol Nowak said:


> @Lord Raven. Have a look at assessment body site. They will have a timeframes listed there.


I have just reviewed their website, at https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment

They have a very good option of Fast Track, I think it requires a bit extra cost but you can get your assessment done very fast. I did not have this option at the time I applied.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

bilal zulfiqar said:


> Hi
> can anyone help me with CDR or mail me CDR which was proven from EA. it will be a great help


Dear Bilal,

I would suggest that you go through the latest version of MSA booklet before you prepare you CDR, the reason why I suggest this is, the sample CDRs you will get would probably be old and made according to previous booklets, you cannot follow the same pattern. This is what I did and succeeded in my skills assessment.

Booklet is very precise, if you have good writing skills you can easily do it. And ask someone to proofread it for you for errors.

Don't copy or use anyone else's CDRs as it is, EA is very thorough when it comes to plagiarism. If you are hiring a consultant, look into its profile, they should be a certified ones. I have seen examples where consultants submitted fake documents for one of the applicant and all the good applicants from the same consultant were also rejected and banned.

Cheers
LR


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have done my BE in Computers but my entire 7.4 years of experience is in Telecommunication RAN Domain and also my Career Episodes are based on my experience ,will it be OK or EA will deduct work experience or reject my Assessment.
too much worried on this, please someone help me with this query.


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

vmjain84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have done my BE in Computers but my entire 7.4 years of experience is in Telecommunication RAN Domain and also my Career Episodes are based on my experience ,will it be OK or EA will deduct work experience or reject my Assessment.
> too much worried on this, please someone help me with this query.


You can write this concern to EA, they are very helpful. I think there will not any am issue, on the CDR assessment, it's written that my degree is equivalent to Australian bachelor degree and my experience is verified for this period. I did not notice any link between the two. For experience you send your experience letters. For degree you send your transcript. Go ahead!


----------



## islamabad dude (Jun 10, 2014)

Need help from seniors. I have a 4 yr bachelors in telecommunications engineering. I have nearly 5 yrs of experience. Would i b able to apply for computer network professional and get an equivalence to a bachelor with 3 yrs minimum experience from ACS. I do have some IT subjects in my course. Does anyone have any related acs result or can some one provide guidance on whether ACS will give be bachelors equivalence or not..


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Any telecom guy got invitation today?

I got it for 263311 (189 | 60 points)


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

eral said:


> Any telecom guy got invitation today?
> 
> I got it for 263311 (189 | 60 points)



Congrats 
What's your DOE friend?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

alexdegzy said:


> Congrats
> What's your DOE friend?


14th March. What's your status mate? Are you a telecom engineer?


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

eral said:


> Any telecom guy got invitation today?
> 
> I got it for 263311 (189 | 60 points)


Congratulations mate 

What be the future plans? What department do you work for?


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Lord Raven said:


> Congratulations mate
> 
> What be the future plans? What department do you work for?


Hi mate,

I am in RAN. NodeB, E-NodeB intergrations. 
No plans as of now just need to get the PR first then I will plan ahead. I can see your signature you've already got the grant congrats man!


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Have got my positive assessment letter from EA for Telecom Professional Engineer 263311.
Thanks to all.

__________________
IELTS 7 (R7.5 W6.0 L7.5 S7.0) 
*Fast Track EA Assessment Lodged* Telecom Professional Engineer 263311 - 21st Mar 16 
*EA Positive Assessment Received* 28th April'16 Professional Engineer.
*Next*-PTE A Exam to increase points.


----------



## leap (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello Experts,

I had submitted my Engineers Australia assessment last day but got stucked. They deducted fees from credit card and application is yet not submitted in their portal. Can you please guide me or refer me in this regard.


----------



## ruzky (May 9, 2016)

*Telecom Engineer*



Lord Raven said:


> Where is everyone of this category? :/



Hi All,

I'm currently in the process of applying for the EA. Im little confused.

Academic Qualification
======================

2005-2007 - BTEC HND in Telecommunication (Edexcel UK) -

2007-2008 - BEng (Hons) Digital communications and Electronics University of Hertfordshire, UK


Work Experience
===============

2011 Nov - Present - Network Engineer for an Telecommunication Provider 4.5 Years


Could you please confirm the below

- Can I get the accreditation from the Engineers Australia for Professional Engineer Category (Skill Level 1) -?

- Engineering Technologist accreditation - Does it specialize in Telecommunication (Current ceiling is filling ) or What are the engineering they specialize ?

- If Both the above is not possible, can I get the accreditation from EA for Engineering Associate Category (Skill Level 2) for Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist (313214) and still claim point for my degree in the EOI ?

- Appreciate if anyone can shed some light into this.

Thanks


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel (May 9, 2016)

Hello Everyone  ,
I have been working in a telecommunication company since 2 years and 9 months. Prior to this, I was working in a Internet Service Provider (ISP) Company. I need your suggestion if I can claim 5 points based on my previous work experience. Following is the list of my duties and responsibilities in the ISP:

Position: Technical Support Representative
- Handling resolving customer complains including creating, managing and solving the
Trouble Tickets
- Configuration and Installation of Wi-Fi equipments at the client premises
- Undertake Wi-Fi and technical surveys upon request by the supervisor
- Monitoring and maintaining record of equipments and network at the client premises
- Providing customer support and resolution to problems arising from technical issues
- Maintaining proper and accurate documentation of installations and clients details
- Diagnosing and resolving technical hardware and software issues of all network
- Providing training to customers regarding using the network products
- Providing supervision and training to new staffs
- Providing on-site support to clients with technical issues
- Maintaining proper documentation of field and site visits
- Maintaining customers focus on all times and answering to customer’s enquiries and
providing feedback in accordance with the standard of organization

Also the UNIT GROUP 2633 TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALS Tasks Include:
1.	planning, designing, building, configuring and commissioning telecommunications devices, networks and systems, such as voice, radio, two-way, data, microwave, satellite and digital data systems, and ensuring telecommunications systems interconnect with equipment from different manufacturers, service providers and users
2.	compiling engineering project proposals to define goals, identify scope, background and need, and ascertain cost of equipment, parts and services
3.	evaluating and procuring new products and services from vendors
4.	ensuring compliance with laws, regulations, policies and procedures in the provision of telecommunications systems
5.	selecting and developing new telecommunications sites by locating sites, filing documents, drawing up documents for approval, drafting construction drawings and following through to approval
6.	determining appropriate configurations of telecommunications hardware and software, ensuring desired performance of telecommunications equipment
7.	preparing and interpreting specifications, drawings and regulations for the use of telecommunications equipment
8.	determining the type and arrangement of circuits, transformers, circuit-breakers, transmission lines and equipment
9.	identifying and analysing problems and needs of existing telecommunications systems, such as interference, intelligibility and clarity, to determine the most appropriate means of reducing, eliminating and avoiding current and future problems and improve communications
10.	monitoring telecommunications systems to assess need for updates, upgrades, enhancements, preventive maintenance and new systems
11.	assessing performance levels of system hardware and software to project future needs, and developing short- and long-terms plans for updating equipment, adding capabilities, enhancing existing systems and providing improved telecommunications

:confused2: I'm not sure if I should wait 3 months or apply right away claiming that the work experience meets the nominated category.


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I have done my B.tech in Electronics and Communication and i have an experience in Telecom industry of around 10 years, intelligent network, Upgrades, migrations and scripting. Can you please confirm if i can go for my assessment for telecommunication Engineer 263311 with Engineers Australia. Early reply would be much appreciated.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

dgupt006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done my B.tech in Electronics and Communication and i have an experience in Telecom industry of around 10 years, intelligent network, Upgrades, migrations and scripting. Can you please confirm if i can go for my assessment for telecommunication Engineer 263311 with Engineers Australia. Early reply would be much appreciated.


Indeed you should go for EA. Telecom network consists of mainly softwares for core and radio, and he, who had experience with telecom software handling, can easily get into 263311. But if it is only telecom software coding and testing, without any encounter/hands-on in the telecom network itself, then ACS might be better.


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks a lot Raiyan for the quick reply, as my B.Tech is in Electronics and Communication, so dont you think it would be problematic to apply EA with ACS? and I have most of the experience in telecom software side, but have hands on experience on Server sides as well.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

ruzky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm currently in the process of applying for the EA. Im little confused.
> 
> ...



I am electrical engineer (Bachelor) with 12 years of experience in telecom vendor. I think the degree does not (within IT, electrical, computer etc) matter here. If you worked in telecom operator or vendor as network engineer (RNC/BSC/NodeB/Core/OSS etc), you can explain your interaction with network in your career episodes, you will surely get PE assessment from EA. Btech holders, with telecom vendor/operator experience no need to apply in technologist/associate and degrade your qualification.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Hello All*

Hello All.....

Came back after 6 months hope everybody is enjoying:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Lord Raven (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi guys, just visiting after a while, hope telecom market is good over there


----------



## rao_hamza (Aug 11, 2016)

Dear Islamabad due,

I suggest you get your assessment done from Engineer Australia (EA). Assessment is about application of the knowledge you gained during your education. If your CDRs proves that point well, you will get a positive assessment from EA.



islamabad dude said:


> Need help from seniors. I have a 4 yr bachelors in telecommunications engineering. I have nearly 5 yrs of experience. Would i b able to apply for computer network professional and get an equivalence to a bachelor with 3 yrs minimum experience from ACS. I do have some IT subjects in my course. Does anyone have any related acs result or can some one provide guidance on whether ACS will give be bachelors equivalence or not..


----------



## rao_hamza (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to query regarding my assessment as Telecommunications Network Engineer (263312). I have a BS Computer Engineering degree (2006-2010) from a reputed university, which is also recognized by ‘Pakistan Engineering Council’; statutory institution for accrediting engineering programs. In addition to that, I got six years of experience (2010-To Date) as a professional Telecom Engineer at Ufone; a major cellular mobile operator of Pakistan. So here are my questions:

_-> Am I eligible for assessment in Telecommunications Network Engineer (263312) category, with a BS degree of Computer Engineering; having studied basic and advance courses of communication during the degree? While my work experience is hard tied to Telecommunication Access Network, which includes *Radio and Transmission* experience.

-> I also did MS in Engineering Management (2011-2013), along with my job. So should i send this degree to EA too? Will it add any value? _

My BS Computer Engineering degree courses, relating to communications are listed below for reference:
- Communication Systems
- Antenna & Wave Propagation
- Signal & Systems
- Computer Communication & Networks
- Digital Signal Processing
- Wireless Communication (including mobile networks)
- Network Security


Looking forward to some good advice.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

rao_hamza said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to query regarding my assessment as Telecommunications Network Engineer (263312). I have a BS Computer Engineering degree (2006-2010) from a reputed university, which is also recognized by ‘Pakistan Engineering Council’; statutory institution for accrediting engineering programs. In addition to that, I got six years of experience (2010-To Date) as a professional Telecom Engineer at Ufone; a major cellular mobile operator of Pakistan. So here are my questions:
> 
> ...



You can refer to my previous answer. I recommend you to go ahead without any procrastination. This is absolutely a wrong idea that he, who is going for 2633 ANZSCO code, must have to have a major in communication engineering. My major is electrical and electronic but my telecom network experience says that I am 263311, so I have written 3 career episodes accordingly and it was approved without question. I am also a RAN Engineer.

In addition, according to my perspection, EA's policy is quite relaxed for assessment when juxtaposed with ACS.


----------



## rao_hamza (Aug 11, 2016)

Raiyan said:


> You can refer to my previous answer. I recommend you to go ahead without any procrastination. This is absolutely a wrong idea that he, who is going for 2633 ANZSCO code, must have to have a major in communication engineering. My major is electrical and electronic but my telecom network experience says that I am 263311, so I have written 3 career episodes accordingly and it was approved without question. I am also a RAN Engineer.
> 
> In addition, according to my perspection, EA's policy is quite relaxed for assessment when juxtaposed with ACS.


Really relieved to hear this, thank you for clearing this up. 

I have two more queries:

- Firstly, whats the best way to present myself in CDRs, making a smooth connection between course work and practical experience? Any samples and guides in this regard will be highly appreciated.

- Secondly, I started in Telecom industry in 2010, which makes my experience almost 6 years now. In 2011, I started a part-time Master's in Engineering Management (2011-2013) along my job, so if i go with Relevant Skill Employment, will any deduction be made to my experience?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

rao_hamza said:


> Really relieved to hear this, thank you for clearing this up.
> 
> I have two more queries:
> 
> ...



There are couple of ways to write the CDRs which has been clearly stated in the MSA handbook. There is no such requirement mentioned there that you need to connect your course work with practical experience. For my case, I have selected 3 projects (for example, 2 weeks of RAN/microwave/SDH/PDH upgrade) from my work. Select short/long duration projects and write about your role (exactly what you did and how you did it) in those 3 projects clearly, maintaining the structure. Remember CDR and the summary statement are the most important part of your application.

2ndly, EA normally does not deduct your experience if you have manager's signed experience letter in company letter head, original tax papers from company and from government, HR salary certificate and matching bank statements. If you put your master's cert on table, I think it would add more weight in your application.

BR//R


----------



## rao_hamza (Aug 11, 2016)

Raiyan said:


> There are couple of ways to write the CDRs which has been clearly stated in the MSA handbook. There is no such requirement mentioned there that you need to connect your course work with practical experience. For my case, I have selected 3 projects (for example, 2 weeks of RAN/microwave/SDH/PDH upgrade) from my work. Select short/long duration projects and write about your role (exactly what you did and how you did it) in those 3 projects clearly, maintaining the structure. Remember CDR and the summary statement are the most important part of your application.
> 
> 2ndly, EA normally does not deduct your experience if you have manager's signed experience letter in company letter head, original tax papers from company and from government, HR salary certificate and matching bank statements. If you put your master's cert on table, I think it would add more weight in your application.
> 
> BR//R


Dear Raiyan,

I have everything available as you mentioned, but tax certificates from the government are not available for first few years of my career. Will this be a problem?


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

rao_hamza said:


> Dear Raiyan,
> 
> I have everything available as you mentioned, but tax certificates from the government are not available for first few years of my career. Will this be a problem?



You can try but this one is immensely important document for EA application processing. BTW, why you are not again going to the tax department for a copy? I know the situation but for me the same happend and I was able to retrieve some of the tax docs from tax department in BGD.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am a newbie and want to ask few basic questions. I am Electronics and Telecommunication Engineer from India with 3 years of Telecom experience and 5 years in IT industry. Currently working in software company. I am planning to go for skill assessment process for Telecommunication Engineer (263311). My points are

Age: 30
Education: 15
English language: 10
Experience: 5
Total: 60

1.	Out of 8 years, i have 3 years of experience in Telecom industry and rest in IT. Can I claim 5 points out of this?

2.	I did final year project on Electronics and included it in one Career Episode, will I get positive assessment from EA as telecommunication engineer?

3.	How much time will it take for invitation with 60 points for 189 and 65 for NSW?

Would deeply appreciate for your feedback.


----------



## rao_hamza (Aug 11, 2016)

Raiyan said:


> There are couple of ways to write the CDRs which has been clearly stated in the MSA handbook. There is no such requirement mentioned there that you need to connect your course work with practical experience. For my case, I have selected 3 projects (for example, 2 weeks of RAN/microwave/SDH/PDH upgrade) from my work. Select short/long duration projects and write about your role (exactly what you did and how you did it) in those 3 projects clearly, maintaining the structure. Remember CDR and the summary statement are the most important part of your application.
> 
> 2ndly, EA normally does not deduct your experience if you have manager's signed experience letter in company letter head, original tax papers from company and from government, HR salary certificate and matching bank statements. If you put your master's cert on table, I think it would add more weight in your application.
> 
> BR//R


I am done with writing two of my CDRs, both are of about a project assigned to me. Now is am planning to write the 3rd CDR (again of a project) but a friend suggested to write about my Bachelors FYP, in which I designed an antenna. So my question is what should i do?

Is FYP a better option or should I go with a project from my work experience?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

rao_hamza said:


> I am done with writing two of my CDRs, both are of about a project assigned to me. Now is am planning to write the 3rd CDR (again of a project) but a friend suggested to write about my Bachelors FYP, in which I designed an antenna. So my question is what should i do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check the msa handbook, If it is within the guideline of EA, please go ahead with your designed antennae. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan456 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi..did you study in SA Australia . I think it is hard to get Statesponshership SA with 55+5 points for overseas applicant.


----------



## pawandeep_sk (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello

I got positive skill assessment and about to apply for Australian PR (under 189).
In India i am working as a Telecommunication Engineer in field of transmission and optical fibers from past 8 years. Can any relevant person suggest about which city (of Australia) should I move to, so that I can get best job opportunities as per my skills.

Thanks
Pawandeep


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi Pawan,

I am also in telecom domain and have few friends in Australia who are working for telecom companies. They all are in Sydney and i heard Sydney have good job perspectives, though telecom market is down a bit now a days. so I thin first choice is sydney then mayb melbourne. But i have not done much research on it yet.


----------



## pawandeep_sk (Oct 9, 2016)

dgupt006 said:


> Hi Pawan,
> 
> I am also in telecom domain and have few friends in Australia who are working for telecom companies. They all are in Sydney and i heard Sydney have good job perspectives, though telecom market is down a bit now a days. so I thin first choice is sydney then mayb melbourne. But i have not done much research on it yet.


Thanks dgupt006

I am also considering Melbourne and Sydney as choice of priorities. But Melbourne over sydney bcoz of a bit low cost of living.

Did u have any idea of job opportunities with NBN? 
Is it easy to crack for experience holders?


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

yeah Melbourne is cheaper definitely... I have not started that research yet ...so cannot comment about it...still in the EOI phase.


----------



## maryum (Oct 24, 2016)

Anyone who has got an invitation this month as a Telecom Engineer in 189 or 190? with how many points please mention..


----------



## dgupt006 (Jun 18, 2016)

maryum said:


> Anyone who has got an invitation this month as a Telecom Engineer in 189 or 190? with how many points please mention..


you can check all this information on https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## maryum (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

maryum said:


> Anyone who has got an invitation this month as a Telecom Engineer in 189 or 190? with how many points please mention..


i received mine with 55+5 SS Points from SA for 190 last month. see my signature

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

I too got invitation from SA in july 2015. 55+5 pointers

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## deb2fast (Jan 3, 2017)

I have a question about requirement for eligibility of 263311: TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER. I intend to apply for 189 subclass visa.

If I got a telecommunications degree(from a Washington accord university) in 2010, and however I have been working in cybersecurity which is technically (IT) since then.

The eligibility details on ANZSCO search indicates that this is a skill level 1 and it requires a bachelors degree or 5years of experience. 

I have read through the forums and I see everyone applying with years of experience. So my question is, does not having any experience after obtaining my degree affect my chances of not getting a successful/positive assessment and/or visa approval?

I also appreciate tips for submitting my request for evaluation from anyone here who has applied without experience.

Any help with this is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

deb2fast said:


> I have a question about requirement for eligibility of 263311: TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER. I intend to apply for 189 subclass visa.
> 
> If I got a telecommunications degree(from a Washington accord university) in 2010, and however I have been working in cybersecurity which is technically (IT) since then.
> 
> ...


Yes, it affect your application because this is skilled visa which means visa based on your occupation list skills not on your education. 

I hope that is suffice your query.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

deb2fast said:


> I have a question about requirement for eligibility of 263311: TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEER. I intend to apply for 189 subclass visa.
> 
> If I got a telecommunications degree(from a Washington accord university) in 2010, and however I have been working in cybersecurity which is technically (IT) since then.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can apply as a telecommunication Engineer, PE, but without experience since you have no relevant experience to your degree


----------

